# apetecer, ter gana



## Ancia

Olá!!

Uma perguntinha: o qué é isso de dizer "quase apetece x"? Nao o compreendo muito bem. Como posso traduzir para o espanhol, depois de uma comprida lista de nomes,  "quase apetece citar a Biblia".

Muito obrigado!!!


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Ancia.
_Apetece_r em português significa o mesmo que em espanhol. Compare o que dizem os dicionários:
Aurélio:
1. Ter apetite de; desejar: Acordou faminto, apetecendo uma lauta refeição; 
2. Desejar intensamente; aspirar a; pretender, cobiçar, ambicionar: Estudava com gosto: apetecia um diploma de doutor.
DRAE:
*1. *tr. Tener gana de algo, o desearlo. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *intr. Dicho de una cosa: Gustar, agradar.

Quanto à sua pergunta eu traduziria literalmente: _casi apetece citar la Biblia_ (o _casi me dan ganas de citar la Biblia_).


----------



## Ancia

mas eu vejo que nao é exactamente como em espanhol. Em espanhol é muito esquisito ouvir dizer, numa conversa, depois de ter dito o nome de várias pessoas, numa lista, acrescentar: "casi me apetece citar a Bob Marley"... Mas sim é frequente em porutguês empregar a fórmula "quase me apetece citar a"


----------



## Danz

como se dice en portugues

"tengo ganas de..."

gracias


----------



## Vanda

Olá Danz, 

tenho vontade de...


----------



## ivo zuffo

Ei,Ei teste
apetecer= ter prazer em degustar /// me da  a vontade de experimentar (relacionado á comida)
ter gana=ter vontade interna incontrolável  de ...


----------



## Tomby

> "... Mas sim é frequente em porutguês empregar a fórmula "quase me apetece citar a"


Ancia, não tire de contexto uma frase simples. Repare numa coisa, que a propósito, indicou a Olivinha: "apetecer" em português significa o mesmo do que em espanhol. Exemplo: "Hoje não me apetece caminhar" em espanhol se traduz como "_Hoy no me apetece caminar_". 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## ivo zuffo

AGRADEÇO aos que me ajudaram.
IVO


----------



## Muito obrigado

Não sabia que se usava o verbo apetecer na língua portuguesa. Usa-se muito no Brasil? E em Portugal?
E a palavra gana não é um castelhanismo usado em Portugal? Não sei se usarão pouco ou muito  nem entendo muito bem quando a usam  e se há alguma divergência com o espanhol.
 BLOQUEIO MENTAL TOTAL


----------



## Carfer

Muito obrigado said:


> Não sabia que se usava o verbo apetecer na língua portuguesa. Usa-se muito no Brasil? E em Portugal?


 
Em Portugal sim, muito mesmo.



Muito obrigado said:


> E a palavra gana não é um castelhanismo usado em Portugal? Não sei se usarão pouco ou muito  nem entendo muito bem quando a usam  e se há alguma divergência com o espanhol.


 
É provável, mas não certo, que a palavra tenha origem no castelhano. 

Quanto ao uso, é muito menos frequente e mais restrito do que no espanhol, parece-me.

Usos que me ocorrem:
_'Deu-lhe na gana fazer ..._' (implicando alguma arbitrariedade, como se não houvesse uma razão objectiva para o fazer). _'Deu-lhe na real gana fazer ..._' acentua ainda mais a ideia de arbitrariedade.
_'Tive ganas de o estrangular' _(aqui a palavra _ganas_ aparece associada a uma vontade, a um sentimento muito intenso, geralmente de raiva).
_'Estou esganado'. A_qui trata-se do verbo_ esganar,_ claro, mas dou o exemplo porque talvez permita perceber melhor o uso e o sentido de gana. Esganar significa sufocar, estrangular ou então, em _estou esganado, _que tenho muita fome.

O Priberam atribui a _gana_ os seguintes significados:
_grande desejo, grande vontade, ânsia; _
_má vontade a alguém, raiva, ódio;_
_fome;_
_impulso, capricho_


----------



## Vanda

Eu, por exemplo, quando os foreros se esquecem de procurar tópicos já discutidos, tenho gana de matá-los!


----------



## amistad2008

Muito obrigado said:


> Não sabia que se usava o verbo apetecer na língua portuguesa. Usa-se muito no Brasil? E em Portugal?
> E a palavra gana não é um castelhanismo usado em Portugal? Não sei se usarão pouco ou muito  nem entendo muito bem quando a usam  e se há alguma divergência com o espanhol.
> BLOQUEIO MENTAL TOTAL


 

Apetecer eu não uso nem ouço gente usando, só os mais antigos e ainda sim, raramente. Muita gente nem conhece a palavra...


----------



## Vanda

Aposto que não são mineiros!  Entre os mineiros é comum o uso do apetece, independentemente da idade, pura e simplesmente uma questão de região em que a pessoa se insere dentro do nosso estado.


----------



## Naticruz

Muito obrigado said:


> Não sabia que se usava o verbo apetecer na língua portuguesa. Usa-se muito no Brasil? E em Portugal?
> E a palavra gana não é um castelhanismo usado em Portugal? Não sei se usarão pouco ou muito  nem entendo muito bem quando a usam  e se há alguma divergência com o espanhol.
> BLOQUEIO MENTAL TOTAL


*Apetecer* usa-se muito em Portugal. É um verbo de uso corrente. A expressão *«ter ganas de*» também existe nos nossos dicionários com o sentido de  «*sentir grande vontade*». Não é muito usada e emprega-se principalmente quando há un desejo veemente. Nesta expressão «só tenho ganas de matá-lo!» há subjacente uma certa raiva.
Espero ter ajudado.
Cumprimentos


----------



## amistad2008

Vanda said:


> Eu, por exemplo, quando os foreros se esquecem de procurar tópicos já discutidos, tenho gana de matá-los!


 
Gana por aqui até se ouve, mas sempre quis saber se se diz "gana" ou "ganas"


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal sim, muito mesmo.
> 
> 
> 
> É provável, mas não certo, que a palavra tenha origem no castelhano.
> 
> Quanto ao uso, é muito menos frequente e mais restrito do que no espanhol, parece-me.
> 
> Usos que me ocorrem:
> _'Deu-lhe na gana fazer ..._' (implicando alguma arbitrariedade, como se não houvesse uma razão objectiva para o fazer). _'Deu-lhe na real gana fazer ..._' acentua ainda mais a ideia de arbitrariedade.
> _'Tive ganas de o estrangular' _(aqui a palavra _ganas_ aparece associada a uma vontade, a um sentimento muito intenso, geralmente de raiva).
> _'Estou esganado'. A_qui trata-se do verbo_ esganar,_ claro, mas dou o exemplo porque talvez permita perceber melhor o uso e o sentido de gana. Esganar significa sufocar, estrangular ou então, em _estou esganado, _que tenho muita fome.
> 
> O Priberam atribui a _gana_ os seguintes significados:
> _grande desejo, grande vontade, ânsia; _
> _má vontade a alguém, raiva, ódio;_
> _fome;_
> _impulso, capricho_


Como sempre, primoroso. Sim Carfer a dar crédito ao dicionário da Infopédia a origem é a palavra gana do castelhano
Um abraço


----------



## Carfer

amistad2008 said:


> Gana por aqui até se ouve, mas sempre quis saber se se diz "gana" ou "ganas"


 
Acho que é indiferente. Pessoalmente, reportando-me ao exemplo da Vanda, digo mais _'tenho ganas de matá-lo'_ do que _'tenho gana de matá-lo'. _Em frases como _'deu-me na gana'_ uso habitualmente o singular_._ Porquê, não sei_._ Não creio que haja uma regra, mas encontro pelo menos um paralelismo: se em vez de _gana _usasse _ideia_ também me sairiam construções semelhantes: _'tenho ideias de matá-lo', 'deu-me na ideia matá-_lo' (salvo seja). 

Ah! Nati! Muito obrigado pelo elogio, mas é só bondade e benevolência sua.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Os meus agradecimentos pela resposta. Mas, por favor, diga aí de onde é? Do Brasil? Cumprimentos!


amistad2008 said:


> Apetecer eu não uso nem [..]


----------



## amistad2008

Muito obrigado said:


> Os meus agradecimentos pela resposta. Mas, por favor, diga aí de onde é? Do Brasil? Cumprimentos!


 
Sim, do 
♪♫♪Brasil, meu Brasil brasileiro♪♫♪

.... aproveitei sua pergunta para mudar meu perfil.


----------



## ricardo luis

Ancia en español (castellano le decimos en argentina), se usa apetecer algo casi siempre en referencia a las comidas, y no existe el casi apetecer, o se apetece o no- en general se diria que a alguien le gusta citar la biblia- Abrazos


----------



## ricardo luis

En realidad lo de ganas es en plural porque indica que son varias las ganas o ideas de matar a alguien. En cuanto a la otra frase tiene que ver con la inversión, decimos me dió ganas de matarlo o tuve unas ideas de, esto es también en plural. En otros casos se espeifica el singular diciendo se me cruzó una idea de.... pero no hay reglas al respecto, solo que es una costumbre su uso. Ahora te aclaro que en argentina nos comemos mucho las S, y sabemos decir tengo unas gana de matarlo.... pero eso tiene que que ver con una franca mala pronunciación bastante generalizada. abrazos


----------



## Guayoyo

Sucede que apetecer en Latinoamérica se usa sólo para comidas (¡buen apetito!); mientras que en España dicen por ejemplo "me apetece caminar", cosa que suena muy curiosa en Latinoamérica.


----------



## Guayoyo

Apetecer en Latinoamérica se usa sólo para apetitos gastronómicos, mientras que en España pueden decir "me apetece caminar", lo cual suena muy curioso en Latinoamérica.


----------

